# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle II SCR/SPD-RDA v1.05 - New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle II SCR/SPD-RDA v1.05 - New models and features*    *As ordinary, Infintiy Team continue to release unique and world-first software features, algorithms and methods.*  
Supported CPU list: 
Spreadtrum: SC6530, SC6531, SC6531(A/C/D)
UniSoc: SC6531E, SC6533, SC6533G
RDA Mirco: RDA8851 rev A,B,C,L,CL
RDA Micro: RDA8826 
RDA Mirco RDA8851 rev A,B,C,L,CL
RDA Micro RDA8826
Spreadtrum SC6533/G: 
Updated LOD tools ( Factory LOD support revised )
UserCode reading improved  
Spreadtrum/UniSoc SC6530/6531/A/C/D/E: 
New feature activated: Complete identification
During Binary Dump selection SW will extract complete device info ( build version, time, HW details etc. )
During PAC file selection SW will extract complete device info ( build version, time, HW details etc. )
During Flash Reading SW will extract complete device info ( build version, time, HW details etc. )
Readout naming changed to DeviceInfo details instead of flash size/flash vendor 
Repair security revised 
Database revised, loaders updated ( extended range of supported SC6531EFM devices with 4-8MB flash ) 
Spreadtrum/UniSoc other:
Protocol updated, error codes handling activated
SC6531 with 16MB flash support revised 
FTM during flashing now make DNVM clean, FS clean and structure verification
UserCode reading improved 
Some other bugfixes and small changes 
Info:
"HardLock" detection feature for SP-locked device activated under test  *We   are looking for SP-locked samples RDA Micro / UniSoc / SPDR FP   platforms. Please contact to rd [at] infinity-box.com if you have units   for test on hands.*    
Password for archive file (if any) is: *12345678*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
- How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 14 years (2005 - 2019) updates and support as nobody else !*

----------


## mostafa hosam

ممتاز ما شاء الله

----------

